# Sub Class 400



## Andy3643 (5 mo ago)

Hey guyz,

For those who applied for a sub class 400 visa before, may I know how long it took you guyz before you received yours? I have to go to Australia by tomorrow but unfortunately we have to move my schedule to August 27 instead. However, it's been 11 business days since I provided my biometrics and I still don't have the visa yet. We might have to reschedule again to September 3. Any idea on what's the longest it took you guyz to receive the Sub Class 400 visa?


----------

